# How long for touch up paint to dry before sanding?



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive touched up a few chips, and also a scratch where my car has been keyed. How long should I wait until I attack it with sandpaper?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd leave it for about a week to fully cure, before wet sanding it :thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> I'd leave it for about a week to fully cure, before wet sanding it :thumb:


Agreed. it'll be hard before then but not fully and you'll end up worse than where u started


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ideally I like to leave it a week aswell :thumb:

but have done it after 2-3 days before and it does work, but its not as good as leaving it about a week.


----------

